# Winnipeg, canada



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nice city, thanks for sharing,well done))


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Chinese Cultural Centre includes the signature china town arch:









Tour boat takes a moment to view the Manitoba Legislature from the Assiniboine River









Boats docked in the harbour:


















The cities water taxi services runs in the summer months between popular docks within in the downtown/Osborne/Corydon neighbourhoods 









the Norwood Bridge connects Norwood Flats and St Vital to downtown









Gateway to the waterfront district:


















a popular local diner Salisbury House operates the restaurant located on the Esplanade Riel pedestrian bridge









the turn of the century architecture in the Exchange District naturally makes it a popular location for urban wedding photos



























Pepsi add from yesteryear:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you ever gone in the lobby of the old Bank of Hamilton on Main Street? They have one of the most beautiful oval spiral staircases.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Taller said:


> Have you ever gone in the lobby of the old Bank of Hamilton on Main Street? They have one of the most beautiful oval spiral staircases.


I have not, although i do believe i have seen pics of it before. I'll have to go check it out.


Some winter fun:

Snow sculptures line Provencher Blvd.









Attempting to snow carve



























no shame in a pink crazy carpet


























































































Winnipeg Art Gallery


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I await patiently for more of your wonderful photos!!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, this is very nice and surprising. Always thought about Winnipeg as some remote trapper settlement with dog sledges and log houses.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

more winter photos please...


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Very pretty. Very clean. A very inviting place. Wonderful city! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Construction on the Canadian Museum for Human Rights:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pictures! Thank you for showing


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazing photos WPG_Guy! You make the city seem so alive!

I too found some old pictures I took over the years, and thought I would share. I am new to the forum so I didn't know if I should start my own thread or what? But most forums I've been to prefer you continue a current thread. So I hope this is ok.

Btw, I love this forum and it has got my creative juices flowing to get out and take some more recent, and better pictures of the city (especially since this autumn has been so mild). Apologies for the random, changing, often ugly "frames" used on these 

Esplanade Riel

















View Of City From St. Boniface (40 Pic Panorama)









CTV Building and new MB Hydro

















Assiniboine Park Pavilion









Muddy Waters at The Forks (-40c this night!)









Winnipeg Police Station West End (so ugly it's beautiful! I actually got accosted by the police for taking this, but the mosquitoes were way more offensive) hno: 

















Downtown Near Waterfront









Ft. Garry Place

















New Skatepark at The Forks

















180 deg. Panorama View North from Nassau Towers









The Pantages Theatre (18 picture panorama)










I'm open to requests and ideas for new places to shoot.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Wow your photo are beautiful! they put mine to shame. Thanks for sharing, looking forward to more!


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

WPG_Guy, thanks, and I don't think I agree with you, your pictures are awesome.
If you ever feel like going out to shoot some buildings, let me know!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree, I enjoyed both. I'm always on the look out for Winnipeg pics. Keep up the good work. kay:


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for your great photos of Winnipeg. As my ancestors lay in this city, it makes me proud that you can show it in such splendor. Manitobans are so hardy in their nature, comes from growing up with such horrid temperatures and thinking its normal.

EastAdl, I lived for a short time (6 months) in Adelaide (went to Uni and stayed at Lincoln College). Winnipeg is very similar to Adelaide, I think, at least in its form, location, and in the kind of poeple there (minus the wine and plus a bit of colder weather). Its a big city that many Canadians rarely visit or know much about, with a small town feel, kind of in the middle. What about showing us some photos of Adelaide, been a while since I've seen a good Adelaide thread.


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup, last winter I remember looking at my weather widget daily from November to nearly March and seeing -40c w/ windchill almost daily. I actually love that time of year!
I have some more pictures taken from The Forks during a particularly blustery -40c (before windchill) evening. My hands almost literally froze to the camera and tripod!
I will post once I have them edited.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Love the Manitoba capitol and the train station. Nice to see a lively street life. With the snow in -40 degree weather I can just hear the "squeak" while walking in my mind 

The Jets should never have left! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

No, they shouldn't. At least they still have the Bombers!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Winnipeg looks like a very nice city!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Canwest Global Park









MTS Centre









Main Street


----------

